# Power



## rabbit (Oct 17, 2008)

I know in striking speed x 1/2mass = power. What about grappling? Does it require a different type of power than stiking? What role does bodyweight(mass) have in grappling?


Thanks


----------



## lklawson (Oct 17, 2008)

It comes from two sources.

First, postion.  This is expressed in leverage and "location" (on top, have the wrist and elbow/shoulder, etc.).

Second, raw muscle strength.  You usually don't have enough time or distance to build up much accelleration.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## rabbit (Oct 17, 2008)

I do taekwondo and I've noticed very little difference in power from lifting weights. When i increased my bodyweight and started kicking and punching faster my power went up a lot.

by "raw muscle strength" do you mean the type you get from powerlifting?


----------



## lklawson (Oct 17, 2008)

rabbit said:


> I do taekwondo and I've noticed very little difference in power from lifting weights. When i increased my bodyweight and started kicking and punching faster my power went up a lot.
> 
> by "raw muscle strength" do you mean the type you get from powerlifting?


Not powerlifting, per se.  But functional strength.  The actual ability for muscles to move increasing masses, under load.  So, yes, lifting and gaining actual muscle does help but not nessasarily "powerlifting" (which is a specific kind of animal when it comes to lifting weights).

The ability to push mass away and (often more important) the ability to pull mass (or resisting body parts) to you is very important in grappling.  Often it is performed at "odd" angles that seldom represent the picture perfect heavy-lifting but do require more actual muscle strength than some suppose.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## rabbit (Oct 17, 2008)

So to get good at grappling you have to grapple.

Just like taekwondo.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 17, 2008)

powerful pinning has more to do with leverage, weight, & relaxation than strength.

powerful escapes have more to do with explosive movements, such as you get from power cleans, clean & press, or plyometrics.

static strength (i.e., not moving when your opponent is trying to move you) is helped a lot by old fashioned bodyweight exercises like pull ups, push ups, & more pull ups.  

good grip strength can do a lot to interrupt a grappling opponent.  

the most powerful grapplers i've dealt with have been heavy guys who are much quicker than they look, & have lots of explosive strength.  

hope this helps,

jf


----------



## Ybot (Oct 17, 2008)

Power comes from leverage mostly, and some from strength.  Ideally very little is from strength, though.  Using proper positioning, and the concept of using the stronger part of your body versus and isolated weaker portion of your opponents body is mostly what's going on.

Power lifting can help, mostly in exploding, or powering out of poor positions before optimum leverage is obtained.


----------

